# milk jug goose decoys?



## thehunterteen (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm going to try field goose hunting. I don't have any decoys but IV heard of plastic milk jugs painted black and white. Is this true and would it work? Any tips for starters too?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well to be honest, if you're hunting geese that have never seen decoys before you might do alright. Or if around an area that has absolutely no pressure u might be able to get some shooting but it probably wont be anything close. Weirder things have happened though, u could give it a shot and prove everyone wrong.

My best advice(if you plan on using them) would be to set them out in a field and find a fence line to pass shoot them while they're getting low to take a look at your spread. Geese have become very smart these days so unless you're planning on taking a time machine back to 1970 i would highly suggest investing in some decoys, even if their crappy ones. I think you'd be better off that way.

But like i said, try it out, if it works you will have proved a lot of people wrong. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, strange things can happen, alright. Like the 30" lake trout that my Dad caught with a cigarette butt. (no lie, I was there to see it.)

Or the bucket full of bluegill my brother and I caught using only hook and red spice drops. (the REAL spice drops, so they were cinnamon-flavored.)


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Make sillos painted black and white.

I just added some to my water spread for more numbers on the bank without worry of somebody ripping me off. I am downright shocked at what I have seen so far.

I run 4dz BF floaters in the water, 30 shells on long stakes staked in the shallow water along the bank, and then about 80 Black and White sillos on the sand behind the blind.

We are pulling geese from further away, pulling higher migrators than ever, and when it comes down to it the geese work the Black and Whites on the bank more than the floaters.

This isnt hunting the "X". This is running traffic and pulling birds into the same spread day after day the entire season.


----------

